
The Women Code Breakers Who Unmasked Soviet Spies - rmason
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/women-code-breakers-unmasked-soviet-spies-180970034/?no-ist
======
BooneJS
I highly recommended [https://www.harpercollins.com/9780062430489/the-woman-
who-sm...](https://www.harpercollins.com/9780062430489/the-woman-who-smashed-
codes)

Excellent backdrop into the birth of cryptanalysis.

------
aikah
duplicate of

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17890264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17890264)

------
lifeisstillgood
honestly an excellent read and a great insight into the kind of people who are
good at this. The avoidance of marriage was interesting

